# AMT Shuttle Galileo



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Well, I've seen a couple of other modelers photo's of this kit, and I saw photo's of one modelers completely scratch built model and I was tempted to go on evil bay and pick one of the AMT kits up for a new project. So today I get home and there on my door step sits my package, I broke open the shipping container and stared in disbelief at one of the most horrible models of a Starfleet vessels I have ever come across. I have spent over an hour looking at ways to make corrections to the shell and warp nacelles just to make it look presentable, I had planned on adding a completely scratch built interior (of my idea what a more realistic interior might have looked like if the vessel was functional) but I see I have several areas to add bracing and filler strips to bulk up the warp pylons and deflector band around the hull. The main hatch it way off the mark and will be cut out and displayed in the open configuration, also I want to elevate the main flight deck so the pilot and copilot can actually see out the view ports (granted it is a limited field of vision but everyone likes to see where they are going when on a flight). I also want to try and install some type of drive systems in the engine compartment along with a small warp core with matter and antimatter bottles and to fix the nasty warp nacelles I'm looking at cutting out the inboard recessed section that looks like an elongated capsule from the extra nacelles in the PL 1/1000 enterprise kit. This needs to be shortened to fit the shuttle nacelle and use some etched roof walk grating from a model railroad project to fill in the flat area inside. I've printed some blueprints of the shuttle exterior and interior and made interior changes to match my ideas and should be a good looking bird when finished. Not cannon star trek but it looks like a great project.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

The "canon"(seen onscreen) interior and exterior views don't agree with one another. So don't bother wasting time trying to make them agree. Just do your best.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> The "canon"(seen onscreen) interior and exterior views don't agree with one another. So don't bother wasting time trying to make them agree. Just do your best.


My build of the interior will look nothing like the ST version of the shuttle other than having the walls and three view ports and side entry door. But before I get to far along on the interior I have a large demolition project on the rear of the shuttle body to get rid of its flat rear end and add the terraced or stair stepped look of the TV version of the shuttle. My other big change is I'm torn between modifying the engine nacelles or just cutting the factory one off and building a new one from scratch with styrene tube, the one provided by AMT lacks so much of the detail shown on design plans, it seems like this kit was an after thought or a what can we throw together and sell as a star trek item. The one thing I do like about the kit is the way the body half's are split, adding a strip of styrene around the deflector ridge to beef it up if done right will also hide the joint line between the half's allowing the top section to be removed to show off the new scratch built interior. I've made a scale bar in feet and 3 inch section to aid in building the interior and demolition starts tonight.


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

May suggest you have a look at the minimodelmadness.com correction kit for the AMT Galileo (galileo, figeroua! Beelzebub has devil put aside for meee!) Um, sorry but the correction kit appears very good. 
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Daikaiju1 said:


> May suggest you have a look at the minimodelmadness.com correction kit for the AMT Galileo (galileo, figeroua! Beelzebub has devil put aside for meee!) Um, sorry but the correction kit appears very good.
> 
> Do you also see a little little silhouetto of a man? Any fool can see, nothing really matters to meeeeeeee...... this could go on forever or until we exhaust the lyrics whichever comes first.
> 
> ...


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

You might find some useful stuff here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=133100&highlight=galileo

John May's/Minimodelmadness accurizing kit is a great addition to the AMT kit. It won't make it perfect, but it helps a lot.


----------



## jaeike (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if this will be of any use to ya, here's a link to my build-up-on-a-budget:

http://www.jonathaneike.com/Pages/tos_shuttle.html

If nothing else, some ideas for you. Sorry if I'm hijacking by posting this...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't recall seeing or hearing anything on screen to suggest this shuutle type has a warp drive, so to put in a warp core may be noncanon.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> I don't recall seeing or hearing anything on screen to suggest this shuutle type has a warp drive, so to put in a warp core may be noncanon.


It was definitely a warp-capable vessel, remember the Menagerie?

Also I think in the episode in which they found Zephram Cochrane they were using the shuttlecraft to travel to an interstellar destination, originally.

That doesn't mean, however, the nacelles had to have had a sustainable, full-blown matter-antimatter drive. 

We really have no idea what the inside of shuttle's nacelles looked like, so it's pretty much up to whoever builds her as to what to include in them - if anything.

I always looked at the rear upper vents as an impulse or more conventional engine and the nacelles as the warp drive - whether the nacelles had internal reactors or some other type of warp-enabling fuel/batteries was never explained or addressed in the series.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Daikaiju1 said:


> May suggest you have a look at the minimodelmadness.com correction kit for the AMT Galileo (galileo, figeroua! Beelzebub has devil put aside for meee!) Um, sorry but the correction kit appears very good.
> Cheers
> Geoff


I did check out the site, and the replacement parts looked good, just wish they would post a couple of other views so you could see what you are getting, but thanks for the information will keep it in mind if my ideas fail.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> You might find some useful stuff here:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=133100&highlight=galileo
> .


I did a search and went through some old Hobby Talk threads on Galileo projects from past discussions on this topic, that is where I ot several of the design plans I'm using to help me along with this project.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

jaeike said:


> I'm not sure if this will be of any use to ya, here's a link to my build-up-on-a-budget:
> 
> http://www.jonathaneike.com/Pages/tos_shuttle.html
> 
> If nothing else, some ideas for you. Sorry if I'm hijacking by posting this...


Very good finished project, and all who have useful information are welcome to add to this thread.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> I don't recall seeing or hearing anything on screen to suggest this shuutle type has a warp drive, so to put in a warp core may be noncanon.


On the design plans I looked at they show her able to do warp 2.5 and one of the sets of design drawings page 7 of 19 of the port cutaway in the drive compartment there is shown an antimatter bottle in the general area where they were working on the drive in the show Galileo 7 through the rear access hatch.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

All right enough answers to posts. Demolition has started, last night I cut away the entire rear section of the hull, and removed a one and a quater inch deep section of the deck of the engine compartment. Then I started on the entry hatch, it looks way to wide and the angles are off, so I measured the entry hatch against the blueprints and discovered the forward section of the hatch needs to be moved 3/32's of an inch towards the rear. This brought all the angles into alignment, and I also moved he center line the same distance on the two upper doors, which is moot because these doors are going to be cut out and the kit displayed with the doors open to show off the interior.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

irishtrek said:


> I don't recall seeing or hearing anything on screen to suggest this shuutle type has a warp drive, so to put in a warp core may be noncanon.


As others have said, it's never directly stated, but I'd argue that it's heavily suggested. Why else would Commodore Mendez and Kirk even try to catch _Enterprise_ in "The Menagerie"? How else would Kirk & Co. hope to travel between star systems in a shuttle in our lifetimes if they didn't have at least a low level of warp speed capability? Why would _Enterprise_ drop a shuttlecraft at the edge of a star system and let it move in for a more detailed analysis (IIRC) of the system in "The Galileo 7" without expecting said trip to take several months? 

It's like the statement in "Balance of Terror" where everyone assumes that the Romulan's didn't have warp drive capability in the episode because Scotty says they're power source is "simple impulse". There's no way that _Enterprise_ would have had to worry about the RBoP outrunning her to the Neutral Zone in the time indicated in the episode if the Romulan's weren't warp drive capable. 

Logic dictates that in both instances, the inference by fans pretty much must be true.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Robert Hargrave said:


> All right enough answers to posts. Demolition has started, last night I cut away the entire rear section of the hull, and removed a one and a quater inch deep section of the deck of the engine compartment. Then I started on the entry hatch, it looks way to wide and the angles are off, so I measured the entry hatch against the blueprints and discovered the forward section of the hatch needs to be moved 3/32's of an inch towards the rear. This brought all the angles into alignment, and I also moved he center line the same distance on the two upper doors, which is moot because these doors are going to be cut out and the kit displayed with the doors open to show off the interior.


Sounds like you're off to a great start with the plans you're using, as well as your initial work on the model. :thumbsup:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

After reading Griffworks explanation I have to say you guys are right about the shuttle having a warp core.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

With all of that hashed out, I started framing the what I guess is either a small impulse drive or maybe ion drive ports on the rear of the shuttle, I framed the box with .040 styrene cut to the depth of the ports from the drawings. But here is where I'm making another change, instead of having oblong opening I'm making the dividers like fins with 4 exhaust vents on each side of a center post. These vents are separated by directional fins that can be angled to direct the exhaust gases to direct the craft in flight to the left or right when crossing through an atmosphere, may not work in space guess that's what thruster are for. Another change I'm working up this time to the underside of the hull I'm going to install some antigravity pads these would help direct the craft during flight through an atmosphere and aid with landing. These were never mentioned in the series or in any drawings I have seen, but I just don't see thrusters and drive motors landing or getting this big brick off the ground without plowing a trench, I did see them using antigravity technology in a couple of episodes, what's the one with the gas cloud that sucks the red blood cells out of their bodies they planted an antimatter bomb held above the ground with a anti-gravity device. So their shuttles could have used this technology also for flight control. What is the finished device going to look like, don't know haven't designed it yet. Could do like Rodenberry (sorry if I misspelled the name) did during early production, he wanted alien looking plants so props dept. bring in all kinds of odd looking flowers and say what do you think of this? Rodenberry grabs one by the stalk rips it out f the pot turns it upside down and slams in back into the container, says that's an alien plant. From the book "The making of star trek." This should stir enough controversy guess I'll go back to work.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The rear engine cowling is built, a couple of putty spots to work on, but it turned out very well and looks pretty good.


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

I have a really nice article on the building of the AMT a shuttle in an old Fine Scale Modeler book "Famous Spaceships of Fact and Fantasy" that is really helpful. Unfortunaetly I don't have any of the old shuttles I built, but I still have the book if you are interested in the article.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Robert Hargrave said:


> These vents are separated by directional fins that can be angled to direct the exhaust gases to direct the craft in flight to the left or right when crossing through an atmosphere, may not work in space guess that's what thruster are for.


Vectored thrust works as well in space as it does in the atmosphere, doesn't it? As Woody Woodpecker explained in _Destination Moon_, a rocket (impulse engine) works on the action-reaction principle. The thrust will always push in the opposite direction to the exhaust blast, regardless of whether the craft is operating in the atmosphere or in a vacuum.


> _Another change I'm working up this time to the underside of the hull I'm going to install some antigravity pads these would help direct the craft during flight through an atmosphere and aid with landing. These were never mentioned in the series or in any drawings I have seen, but I just don't see thrusters and drive motors landing or getting this big brick off the ground without plowing a trench, I did see them using antigravity technology in a couple of episodes, what's the one with the gas cloud that sucks the red blood cells out of their bodies they planted an antimatter bomb held above the ground with a anti-gravity device. So their shuttles could have used this technology also for flight control._


That's an excellent idea, IMHO! I always assumed the shuttle had to have some kind of antigravity capability at least for planetary landings and takeoffs. BTW, the ep with the vampire gas cloud was "Obsession." The handheld anti-grav units were also featured in "The Changeling."

Are you planning to correct the roof area so that the hull sides extend up past the roofline and form that slight inward curve? And the roof should have a pronounced downward slope from front to rear. Those features would go a long way toward making a more accurate model. I still don't know why AMT even bothered releasing that awful kit — but it's definitely a challenge, and yours looks like it's coming along very nicely so far!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Robert, I look forward to your version of the shuttle. 
I started mine, after seeing Scott's version. I didn't get too far, but have a look at where I was going. All scratch built.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v218/lloyd2/insideGalileo7.jpg


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

dgtrekker said:


> I have a really nice article on the building of the AMT a shuttle in an old Fine Scale Modeler book "Famous Spaceships of Fact and Fantasy" that is really helpful. Unfortunaetly I don't have any of the old shuttles I built, but I still have the book if you are interested in the article.


Would love to see the article, email me at [email protected] and we'll talk.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

scotpens said:


> Are you planning to correct the roof area so that the hull sides extend up past the roofline and form that slight inward curve? And the roof should have a pronounced downward slope from front to rear. Those features would go a long way toward making a more accurate model. I still don't know why AMT even bothered releasing that awful kit — but it's definitely a challenge, and yours looks like it's coming along very nicely so far!


Yeah it sure seems like they spent very little time working on this kit. I'm not to worried about the flat roof it really will help when I go to do the interior the floor will be my problem child. My thoughts were maybe to build some fins like on a 56 Chevy Impala, wonder if I can find one of those angled antennas to go on top of the fin?


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Robert, I look forward to your version of the shuttle.
> I started mine, after seeing Scott's version. I didn't get too far, but have a look at where I was going. All scratch built.


Very nice start, if you look back throught the Bob Vila version of the shuttle threads there is a site where one guy built his from scratch and did all the structural frame and built the skin from panels, the kit looked very large, but I didn't see any scale information, but it sure was nice looking. And your project looks like it is off to a good start.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, Robert. I do look forward to your take on the Galileo. Remembering your work on your Juipter 2, I know the shuttlecraft will be detailed.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

several years ago somebody did an article for FSM on upgradding the AMT kit and that same article also apeared in Famous Spaceships of Fanatasy II.
I don't know if this is the same guy but it shows an acurrate impulse drive exhaust: www.starshipmodeler.com/trek/trekfeds.htm#shuttles
On a side not anybody besides me ever notice that TOS E, E-E, E-D and the Defiant all have warp engines that closley match the nacelles of each ships shuttlecraft?


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

irishtrek said:


> several years ago somebody did an article for FSM on upgradding the AMT kit and that same article also apeared in Famous Spaceships of Fanatasy II.
> I don't know if this is the same guy but it shows an acurrate impulse drive exhaust: www.starshipmodeler.com/trek/trekfeds.htm#shuttles


I checked out the link to the article in FSM, the photos of the diorama the author did were great, and they did an excellent job of recreating the style of engine exhaust ports as seen on TOS shuttle. With that said the author also said they built the kit straight out of the box and the photo of the rear of the shuttle show this, when you look at the warp drive pylons they are mounted at the wrong angle. AMT placed the pylons at about a 60 degree angle for some unknown reason, but checking the drawings they show the pylons at a closer to 83 degree angle. To make that correction on my build I marked the angle on an index card and cut the card to the 83 degree angle to use as my guide. Then I set a piece of 240 grit sand paper on a sheet of glass and started sliding the top portion of the pylon that attaches to the wing back and forth across the sand paper, checking it every few passes to make sure I was getting the angle correct. End result a much better looking pylon. The rear bulkhead below the engine cowling is started, I had to make this a two piece panel as I want the two hull half's to be able to be separated so the full interior can be viewed, so a small strip of styrene may be laid across the joint to cover it up when the half's are attached, all depends on what the gap looks like when its done.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Work on the upper section of the hull is completed, small styrene filler pieces are on around the engine cowling, I filled in any gaps with body putty and smoothed these areas out, they still need some touch up sanding. Last I made a scratch built hatch and grill for the rear panel below the engine cowling and I filled in a small oops I made on the outer hull with a power grinder, when I was removing the rear bulkhead it slipped and took out a chunk of the hull above the wing. I have also had time to draw up new seats for the crew and tinker around with turning the design into a workable project, the seats for the flight crew will have head rests, but passenger seats I'm thinking of extending the backs to be a one piece back rest and head rest unit. I'm using the chair at our computer to take measurements from as it is fairly comfortable, nothing like those hard plastic seats from TOS interior, could you imagine a long flight sitting in those with the low backs and not being able to recline. OUCH.
I have also cut out the first panel from the 1/1000 Enterprise warp nacelle and shortened it to the correct length to place on the interior side of the shuttles warp nacelles. Now all I have to do is square up the edges and figure out how I'm going to do the final installation, but isn't that what makes this stuff fun, getting frustrated and banging your head against the table or wall until a solution come to mind....


----------



## asennad (Sep 8, 2002)

Have you seen the Fine Scale Modeler article?

I have a copy of it I can email if anybody needs it.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking really good. Hard to believe it started out an AMT kit, which is the worst of the AMT ST kits.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Work is completed to giving the rear section of the shuttle a major face lift, its really hard to tell from the drawings if I did it correctly or not, but I'm happy with the finished look. The seam where the two hull sections join isn't that bad looking either. I added the last couple of details below the engine cowling, and cut out and added spacers inside the two landing gear anchor wells to give them some depth. There are lots of support blocks inside the engine compartment holding all these pieces together, so my idea of a detailed engine compartment may go out the window if I find I can't hide all the support brackets. I still have to apply putty to fill in the seams and joints.
Also in the photo is my first attempt to add the recessed area to the warp nacelle, I took the section from a 1/1000 enterprise kit and cut out the middle to get the right length. Then cut out the side of the AMT warp nacelle to fit, will need lots of putty and careful sanding to make it look better but it worked. To help hide the center seam I figure I'll cut some etched metal mesh and cement it inside the recessed well.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Great work, I used John May's accurizing kit on the back of mine, I remember what a PIA it was trying to improve the back end. I'll be looking forward to see how yours comes out, I'd like to do another one of these one day. Despite the kit's shortcomings it was fun to work on!


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey, your kit turned out great and good luck if you build another one in the future. Just discovered another thing I don't like about the AMT kit. No painting guide in the instructions, no list of colors, nothing. What a rip.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Progress is being made, finished up filling all the gaps in the new rear bumper for the shuttle, now on to building the interior. Just like trying to build a ship in a bottle, the more I measure the interior of the shuttle the more Tylenol I need. The new seats if done to scale are going to eat a lot of space between the front and back areas of the crew section, but from side to side they fit just right leaving the isle a little tight. What the heck, it was TNG that got the Cadillacs of shuttle craft, while TOS had the Vega's and Pinto's. I started building the walls between the crew compartment and the drive area, the spacers between the walls is .040 X .060 strip styrene, this will be used for the interior walls also. Also have to start making the three atmospheric exchange bottles that mount in the rear wall, that is my big project right now building the alcove to store the bottles and cutting the opening in the wall to hold the alcove, while building the engineering control area on the one side of the compartment and the crew toilet facility on the other side. The toilet area had to be cut back from my original layout because of space issues, so instead of a sonic wash station it will now have a small fold down sink on one side.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Progress continues at a snail pace, things really slow down when your doing all kinds of measuring, cutting and building parts from scratch but the result is worth the effort. Here is the newest photo and the shuttle is really starting to take shape. The rear wall of the engineering area is almost completed, I made the recessed alcove for the atmospheric bottles to sit inside and framed it with sheet styrene. The bottles are styrene tube and rod pieces laminated together then I set them in my drill press chuck and using files rounded the ends of the tanks. Along the exterior walls of the hull you can see the bracing for the new interior wall panels to be attached to, and the main hatch has been cut out also and awaiting new doors.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Nicely done. On mine, I decided to rework the the original back wall, and just have the door closed. 
This is one model, where if lit, to use Light Sheets for the ceiling lights.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

I have not mastered the lighting of kits part of modeling so that will have to be another day. Engineering section is coming along very well, the divider walls between the crew compartment and engineering section are built, there is even a hallow area in the crew compartment wall for the sliding doors to sit in. The back wall for the control area of the engineering section is built and I have to just build a work desk and control panels there, the Phaser storage rack is half way done in my work bench. The small toilet area walls are in but the header for the door way is held in place with tape, I'm waiting till I get the walls painted before I attach them to the interior of the shuttle.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

"TNG got the cadillacs of the shuttlecraft"...this will not stand! The TOS shuttlecraft was made by real car designers, including a classic Studebaker man, and I still maintain it was the most seamless and convincing of all the full-size shuttle mockups the franchise has had to offer. The shape is simple but elegant...I like Andy Probert's shuttle design and if that had ever been correctly built as a full-size prop maybe I'd change my mind, but the post-TOS shuttle props that HAVE been built--including the Trek V and various boxy and I would say downright ugly TNG shuttles have all been utterly unconvincing as anything other than plywood set pieces--none are as large or as cohesive in terms of design elements as the TOS shuttle. Pardon my rant, I just think the TOS shuttle is one of the great underrated designs...


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm glad to see I'm not the only one who thinks so. Though it was drastically changed from Matt Jeffries’ original concept for practical considerations, the shuttlecraft looks and feels believable in the context of ST:TOS technology. And it's esthetically pleasing. As Zefram Cochrane remarked in "Metamorphosis," it's simple and clean! (The way I like my women!)


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

jbond said:


> "TNG got the cadillacs of the shuttlecraft"...this will not stand! The TOS shuttlecraft was made by real car designers, including a classic Studebaker man, and I still maintain it was the most seamless and convincing of all the full-size shuttle mockups the franchise has had to offer. The shape is simple but elegant...I like Andy Probert's shuttle design and if that had ever been correctly built as a full-size prop maybe I'd change my mind, but the post-TOS shuttle props that HAVE been built--including the Trek V and various boxy and I would say downright ugly TNG shuttles have all been utterly unconvincing as anything other than plywood set pieces--none are as large or as cohesive in terms of design elements as the TOS shuttle. Pardon my rant, I just think the TOS shuttle is one of the great underrated designs...


Rants are welcome, I guess I should have clarified my statement "Cadillacs of the shuttle crafts". The ship itself is a nice clean design, but the interior OMG. I'd rather be packed in a shipping crate than ride in that, the seats alone would make someone scream "I have to sit in that how long". TNG had better seats, better control panels and their layout was better, and heck some of the shuttles for long trips had small lounges and bunking areas. TOS they couldn't even recline the seats, also even with dampening fields to reduce G-forces during flight or transition to and from warp, any craft flying through an atmosphere and landing needs seat belts! 

That's my response, the shuttle is coming along very well, the engineering area is built and the paint is drying on the last few pieces, can't wait to make a couple of decals for specific areas in there and for the control panel over the work bench. I've also cut out two section for the interior side wall panels, on the lower hull section of the shuttle. These will be attached to the bracing I added earlier. The floor of the shuttle has been painted a Dark Gray, and the walls are being painted with model Masters SF Blue. I have no idea how close these colors are to the original I'm doing this with colors that look good to me. For the control panels I have pulled out my Walk around the Space Shuttle book, and I'm using some of the control panel designs from the book in my layout for the panels in the Galileo. Only problem is Just like when I did the new interior on my 1/72 Space Shuttle scaling down my new control panels was a royal pain. Will post a new photo when it's all assembled.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Here's a look at the nearly finished engineering area, you get a glimpse of the three tanks in their alcove, the toilet facilities to the right with drop down sink, the work bench on the left wall with phaser storage cabinet. The new interior wall panels are in place also, Not one of my best builds but not trash can worty yet. Now on to some seats.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The first new seat is built minus one arm rest and paint, in the attached photo you can see the kit seat nest to my scratch built one. Nothing fancy and done using simple shapes, the seat and back are .030 sheet styrene with side panels of .010 X .060 strip styrene, the cushions are 3/64ths styrene rod. The seat measures 16 inches above the floor with the chair topping out at 42 inches tall and 21 inches wide. I wanted to install overhead bins like you see on airliners, but the seats being as tall as they are it looks like passengers heads will be right where the bins would have been sitting. Guess I'll look at another idea to get some storage areas. The new seats also bring to light another design idea I'll have to throw out, I wanted to raise the flight deck to get the pilots up higher where they could actually see out the view ports, if I did that the top of the seat backs will be against the roof. The second photo is my printed decal sheet of new control panels for the project, I did the designs using the paint program that came with my computer and photos of the Space Shuttle control panels as my idea source. After I had my design I copied and transferred the design to a blank word page and compressed the design (it took 3 try's to get the right size) and printed it onto a sheet of decal paper. Working left to right row #1 are the control panels for the pilot and co-pilot and the center panel between the two. Row #2 are video screens, center counsel, over head counsel and engine room panel. Row #3 panels for the two seats right behind the flight deck and video screen for them also. Yeah not really Star Trekish but it will look good. Just looked at the finished uploads, and the camera shot really washed out the decals and they look 10 times the size they realy are, but this gives an idea what the panels will look like when installed.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

My modifications to the two AMT kit Warp Nacelles is almost complete, I have one finished and the other just needs a couple of final details added, it is now is very close to the correct length when compared with the blueprint drawings, the ring behind the bussard collector is now aligned with the forward edge of the hatch. To make a better looking Warp Nacelle my first task was to cut the recessed panel from a 1/1000 TOS Enterprise Warp Nacelle, this panel measures 3-3/4 inches long which I cut the center section out and reduced the length to 2-1/2 inches in length. A splice was made and a strip of styrene added to strengthen the joint, the sides were sanded right up to the edge of the recess. Then I cut an opening into the interior side of the kit Warp Nacelle for this panel to fit into, a little body putty and some sanding down of a couple of areas where the panel was to high and it was in place. I used some etched metal roof walks from an Ho-Scale grain car to make the grill inside the recessed panel and added the control bar. After the two sections were cemented together I used a razor saw to cut a piece of the forward end of the Warp Nacelle off and pieces of styrene were used to cap both open ends, these were sanded down to match the shape of the Nacelle and 3 small washers were used to form the smaller interior ring and reattached the forward section with the bussard collector. Since I had to destroy 2 1/1000 kit Warp Nacelles to make these changes I decided to fill in the cast on vents on the rear outer side on the Nacelle, then I cut and filed down the two rear oblong panels from the 1/1000 Nacelles and attached then to the Galileo Nacelles, just trying to keep the Galileo Nacelles looking like the full size units. My last change was to add the ball on the rear of the Nacelle I used a 1/4 inch wooded ball from Michael's craft store it's very close to the correct size and when installed looks fine, see photo.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Very cool variant there!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Unique design. Your look for the shuttle, to me, would be the next generation of TOS shuttlecrafts. I like the changes.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

Here is the first finished shuttle craft Warp Nacelle, I think with the missing details added and the couple of other small changes I made it came out looking great. One more to go and some serious interior work to finish and it will be done in about 2010 with the amount of time it seems like I get to model any more, enjoy the photo.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Beeeautiful work! :thumbsup:

I really like that silver grille. Seems to fit right in with the TOS tech.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I second what Perfesser said! 
Robert, don't get in no hurry for us. If finished by 2010, then I can wait.


----------



## Robert Hargrave (Dec 4, 2003)

The interior walls for the upper half are now installed and painted, I'm having trouble making a interior wall for the forward section and cutting out the three view ports and getting them to come out right. The side wall control panels are built and the decals applied, I learned the hard way I should have painted the surface where the decals go white, the gray color I painted the cabinet really darkened the look of the control panel buttons and makes them hard to see. I may repaint the cabinet interior and print another copy of the controls and redo those. No work this weekend our grandson Michael is staying with us and we are told he want to go to the Wild Life Zoo and see the amin-alls pictures later.


----------

